# private pond or quarry



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I ask every year and thought I would ask a little earlier this year. I am looking for permission to fish at some private ponds or quarry's in the North central or central Ohio areas. I live near Mansfield and have permission to about 5 smaller farm ponds. When fishing at these ponds i will clean up around the lake or ask the owner if there is anything thing I can do to help maintain the water and grounds around it. If anyone has a smaller lake or quarry I would love to gain permission to fish them starting in the spring. I do not have a boat, just would be walking and casting and no live bait used. Please email with any possibilities. Thanks in advance. [email protected]


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I am pretty much in the same realm. Living in Akron and wanting a private pond, lake, or stream to fish for smallies in. I am really hoping to catch some smallies this year!!!!!


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

If this is the official request thread, I'll throw mine in. I'm in SE Ohio, Marietta, and have never had the chance to fish a private pond. The closest are get to are remote ponds on the AEP lands. I'm very conscientious about not marring any place I go fishing - the only things I leave behind are footprints and the occasional lure in a tree. I'm also strictly C+R and I would never bring an uninvited guest along. Anyone within a 1-2 hrs of Marietta willing to let an obsessed fisherman fish their pond/lake, please let me know. Thanks.

(I feel like we need a dating site for fisherman and bodies of water. "Lonely fisherman looking for pond with structure and top water action. Prefer largemouth bass and bluegill. No jet skis.")


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Any help would be great, bass fishing is a passion, just lookin for some different places to go. Public lakes are too over fished. Maybe even a very good pay to fish? Thanks


----------

